# VIENNA | Parkapartments am Belvedere | 60m x 5 | 55m | 48m | App



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Parkapartments am Belvedere*

*Quick Facts*
- Located next to the new main station
- Buildings: 7
- Total floor area: 60.000m²
- Use: hotel, residential
- Residential units: 340
- Hotelrooms: 300
- Architect: Renzo Piano
- Developer: SIGNA
- Construction Time: 2015 - 2017/18
- Official Site: http://parkapartments.at/
- Thread @ austrian section: Parkapartments am Belvedere




































Credits: SIGNA

*View from top*








http://parkapartments.at/​


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Latest renders:












www.derstandart.at









http://derstandart.at/Immobilien/Su...dere-Über-den-Dächern-von-Wien-/?FromIdW=true


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Promotion video: http://parkapartments.at/media/video/video.mp4

Project folder: http://www.1kserver.com/552e3b249fd05/#/0

More renders:


----------

